# Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht



## buster32de (13. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

habe mich entschlossen einen gartenteich zu bauen und habe mich auch schon hier im forum etwas eingelesen und festgestellt das es wohl nicht so einfach ist wie ich dachte. der teich kann bis 200m² groß gebaut werden platz ist genug da. der teich soll auch zum schwimmen genutzt werden jedoch möchte ich von technik wenn möglich gänzlich absehen.

nun die frage? hat jemand lust einen blutigen anfänger bei seinem projekt fachkompetent zu begleiten? würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet 

gruß buster


----------



## scholzi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

 Buster und :willkommen im Forum....
Hab mir mal erlaubt deine Überschrift/Titel zu pimpen( mit nur "Kompetenz gesucht" kann keiner was anfangen)
 und dich ins richtige Forum(Schwimmteiche) verschoben...(Damit du auch viel Antworten erhälst).


----------



## buster32de (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

alles klar danke für die hilfe gruss buster


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

Servus Buster

Mein Name ist Helmut und ich heiße Dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Wenn du es erlaubst, würde ich Dich gerne "begleiten", soll nicht heißen das ich Dich alleine mit Tipps versorge ... hier sind viele "Schwimmteichler" unterwegs, die sicher auch Ihre Erfahrungen einbringen werden 

Du bist bei uns in besten Händen ...

Gleich mal was zu schmöckern .....

Weiter gehts Bleib bei Elfriede am Ball ... sie hat für jedes Jahr einen Bericht abgeliefert ....

Und hier findest sicher noch viel Lesestoff


----------



## günter-w (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

Hallo Buster, herzlich willkommen Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du einen Schwimmteich der als Biotop gebaut ist und ohne Technik auskommt. Im Prinzip spricht nichts dagegen nur solltest dich mit der Problematik eines sollchen Schwimmteichs auseinandersetzen. Zum Beispiel die natürlichen Trübungsphasen und eingeschränkter Sichttiefe. Wie sieht es mit Laubeintrag aus. Es ist die persönliche Einstellung ob du das bzw. deine Familie  akzeptiert. Es macht keinen Sinn wenn die Familienmitglieder nur in klarem Wasser schwimmen wollen und die Trübungen nicht akzeptieren. Die Größe ist dann mehr eine Preisfrage. Kannst ja mal eine Skizze reinstellen wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

Hallo Buster,
vor allem versorge uns mit Bildern; bitte auch unbedingt vom jetzigen Zustand. So können wir, wenn gewünscht auch schon Ideen zur Teichform beisteuern.
Hast ja schon genau die richtigen Themen zu lesen bekommen.

LG Maik


----------



## sternhausen (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

Hallo Buster

In deinem Falle würde ich dir die Firma Naturagart sehr ans Herz legen.
Diese Firma ist für Selbstbauer der Marktführer, hat Top Qualität bei den Materalien und du bekommst Bauanleitungen genau so wie persönliche Beratung.
Google einfach mal nach naturagart.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## buster32de (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen dank für die reichlichen tips. habe mir eure teiche mal angesehen, wirklich tolle sachen dabei. werde bei gelegenheit mal fotos und eine skizze von meinen gegebenheiten im garten einstellen ( gleicht derzeit noch einem schlachtfeld da wir erst vor ein paar monaten das haus fertiggestellt haben ). bis dahin die besten grüsse aus heinsberg

bodo


----------



## Padis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau kompetenz gesucht*

Hallo Bodo,
wilkommen bei uns im Forum.
Wie Du siehst haben sich gleich die Besten gefunden. Wie Du in Ihren Profilen siehst wissen sie wovon sie reden denn Alle haben riesige Projekte.
Ich für mein Teil bin noch richtig frisch auf dem Sektor, 3 Jahre.
Kann Dir mit Fotos Anregungen geben und fals Du möchtest mein Teich kommt mit geringster Technik aus, dafür ein riesiger Filter- bzw. Klärteich, Fragen beantworten.
Viel Spass und zeige viele Bilder.


----------

